# (GMPR,HRCH, MH) Pointing Lab stud dogs with the best "off" switch?



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Wondering what pointing lab stud dogs our there (GMPR/HRCH/MH,...) have the best off switch at home? Especially those that are dark yellow/fox red and tend to throw the darker yellow/fox red with the excellent temperment to their pups?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Linda Torgerson's 4xGMPR HRCH Rooster Smasher, MH/QAA, one of the nicest dogs I've seen in person, very laid back, good looking, well-built. Seems to be throwing a nice pup.


----------



## walleyekiller (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a rooster pup. He has the hardest drive in the field and at home he's pretty laid back.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I have heard good things about Rooster Smasher. My brother has a black son to 4xGMPR HRCH Kenai and he seems to have a good temperment and a very good point. Any others out there...


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Anybody have pictures of their Rooster pup that they would be willing to share?


----------



## walleyekiller (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Rooster would be the one IMO when it comes to that color thing you mentioned....Give Linda a call.
Other GMPRS with good off switches and finished titles in other venues ? 
Most that I have seen and I have seen more than a few, all three in my sig line are what most labs are as house dogs, whether they point or not makes no diff. Some were more of a handful as pups for sure. Rooster was very well as a house dog the couple times he spent a piece of his time at my place...6 mths old for a month, and when he got started on cold blinds for about a month, so young both visits....
Kenai has greatness in him, his owner tells me he was a handful for the first year, but I have never seen anything but a gentleman and more the times I have spent around him, one of the best for sure, and doing very well as a stud.
You want black the two in my avatar do the hunting thing more than game thing (way more ) only so much gas money available etc. we prefer the real thing.
Other fine Blacks that throw point would be Joe Dickersons "JD" (Jack Daniels ) he is a 4XGMPR HRCH MH
Also Tim Doanes Ely would be a top one to look at, he does throw point but did not play the APLA game, but I can vouch for his point, one of the best.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

What Paco said x2. Gator throws good dogs from what I can tell. I like that Rooster dog too. Also, JD and Ely are littermates. JD is in my Avatar pic and has a great on/off switch and is yellow factored. Don't think you could go wrong with any of the dogs Paco listed.


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive got 2 dogs out of Hunters Point Kennel and they are the best people I have worked with. Take a look at this breeding with Rooster and Cherry, she is Fox red and is a true sweetheart. Give Justin a call I promise you would be happy with this breeding as this looks like this looks exactly what your in search of. http://pointing-lab.com/4xgmpr-hrch-rooster-mh-qaa-x-cherry/


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Some of my Rooster pups. Oldest are about 6 months now, so can't tell too much yet, other than everyone seems happy so far.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rick Edington in IA has Rick's Raging Wildfire, MH, very nice, laid back dog out of the field, solid marker, throws a nice pup. He's a darker yellow/fox red, has some pointing stuff behind him. http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=101123


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Frank for mentioning Ely. He does not have a pointing title but he sure does point. He is however a GRHRCH a Master National Hall of Fame member and is QAA. He is awesome in the house and has done very well reproducing himself. I have trained over 20 Ely pups and would take a truck full of them from now until I retire, would make life real easy for me. He goes to Manitoba every year and thats when I really get to see just how special he really is.
I have seen some of the other dogs Frank mentioned as well and believe hes right on.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

TIM DOANE said:


> Thank you Frank for mentioning Ely. He does not have a pointing title but he sure does point. He is however a GRHRCH a Master National Hall of Fame member and is QAA. He is awesome in the house and has done very well reproducing himself. I have trained over 20 Ely pups and would take a truck full of them from now until I retire, would make life real easy for me. He goes to Manitoba every year and thats when I really get to see just how special he really is.
> I have seen some of the other dogs Frank mentioned as well and believe hes right on.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Can I be jealous of Ely's trips to Manitoba?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

jax said:


> Wondering what pointing lab stud dogs our there (GMPR/HRCH/MH,...) have the best off switch at home? Especially those that are dark yellow/fox red and tend to throw the darker yellow/fox red with the excellent temperment to their pups?


Jax,

You might consider Cashman's Super Trooper. He is a yellow GMPR, MH. I have a bitch named Tess who is out of Trooper. She is a wonderful dog in the field and as a companion. She's very level headed and easy to live with.

I also agree with those who mentioned Rooster Smasher. I recently bred Tess to Rooster and am expecting some great looking pups with talent and good temperaments. Both parents also have a full compliment of health clearances. 

Swack


----------



## Bob Carlson (Mar 4, 2009)

This Curtis out of Rooster/Jesse, and a Gator grandson. Marks great, team player, staunch point. Alot of motor but has an off switch.


----------



## maddog58 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Rooster pup she is 1 1/2 yrs old. Full of fire and exceptionaly smart. In the house calm as can be. Sitting around the campfire she will let you pet her all day long. And not a noisy dog either. Throws a mean point too


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

As if you needed more verification that Ely and Rooster are great retrievers and producers..... Used them both, both throw really nice pups. I had the last breeding that Rooster did before Torg's Labs purchased him, have since wished many times that Minnesota weren't so far away! Really liked what I saw in the pups. Ely is a super nice dog as well, very compact and can't get too much better than him in the house.


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

" Thank you Frank for mentioning Ely." You are welcome Tim.
" He does not have a pointing title but he sure does point." Yes he does, and the only reason he doesn't have that title is you chose not to go that game, if you had, he would be covering more hunt test titles than just about any ( ;-) big deal, he's a great hunting dog, the title that counts most to me). 

PS; I have a friends Rooster sired one year old here right now, a fine off switch and great structure, winning personality, taking my time with the training cuz I don't want her to go home anytime soon, real nice pup...Rooster/ZZ


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

The little bit I know about pointing labs there's been some real good ones noted. But isn't the 'On' 'Off' switch kinda of a misnomer and more dependent on rearing, raising, and rules? Kinda like Labs that don't point?


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like a Rooster Smasher pup might be the way to go for us
in the future!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

HNTFSH said:


> The little bit I know about pointing labs there's been some real good ones noted. But isn't the 'On' 'Off' switch kinda of a misnomer and more dependent on rearing, raising, and rules? Kinda like Labs that don't point?


Some of it is on the owners/trainers, yes, but some dogs are just plain higher (to very oversimplify) than others regardless, and some dogs "throw" that trait too, and vice versa. It isn't a venue debate either, has nothing to do with point or HT or FT.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> Some of it is on the owners/trainers, yes, but some dogs are just plain higher (to very oversimplify) than others regardless, and some dogs "throw" that trait too, and vice versa. It isn't a venue debate either, has nothing to do with point or HT or FT.


Give and take. I really don't believe biddable, hard driving dogs that give all they can in the field....switch off at home. But they are trained and acclimated to the appropriate behavior given the environment. That seems a more accurate depiction of culminating a strong hunting dog/family member than focusing on the probability it has genetic on/off switch.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

You can believe whatever you want. My experience, across a pretty good slice of Labradors, is that there are some I simply will not touch nor breed to because they are too high of dog regardless of training and how they are raised and I've seen it passed on, so it isn't worth the risk, to me. Not all dogs can be trained to settle at home or are amateur-trainer friendly, there are some that are simply too high to handle well or without a great deal of work and experience and I do believe some are born that way.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

http://rattlingridgelabs.com/Upcoming_Litters11_12.html

Jet is a great example of a dog that is a great perfaormer but mellow in the house. The only bad side is he takes up most of the couch. Kim's correct some dogs just don't turn off, while some don't turn on. Jet does both. He is currently training for All Age stakes and is QAA with a win and multiple placements in the Q. I've hunted over this boy and he has a nice stylish point. His sire was MPR Rattlinridge's Bronco Bill MH. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkH0oR0KCEc


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Ok. I am looking for Rooster Smasher breedings that would be ready or due this summer if possible. Looking
for a fox red/dark yellow female...what is out there.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HNTFSH said:


> Give and take. I really don't believe biddable, hard driving dogs that give all they can in the field....switch off at home. But they are trained and acclimated to the appropriate behavior given the environment. That seems a more accurate depiction of culminating a strong hunting dog/family member than focusing on the probability it has genetic on/off switch.


You are more than welcome to come and visit my hard driving, biddable dogs that have an off switch. You will find that the house is still standing. And, then you can go and visit the puppy owners homes. and you will see that their houses are also still standing.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jax said:


> Ok. I am looking for Rooster Smasher breedings that would be ready or due this summer if possible. Looking
> for a fox red/dark yellow female...what is out there.


Contact Linda, Rooster's owner, litters aren't supposed to be advertised on the main forum. She'll know what Rooster's got coming up and will get you the litter owner's info. Sent you a pm with her contact info.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> You are more than welcome to come and visit my hard driving, biddable dogs that have an off switch. You will find that the house is still standing. And, then you can go and visit the puppy owners homes. and you will see that their houses are also still standing.


Perhaps my reply wasn't clear. It's not that I don't believe hard driving, biddable dogs can't be welcomed house fellows it's that I believe many 'new' pup owners buy into the myth it's actually an on/off switch genetically inherent. It's fostered by a host of breeder ad's stating: "firebreather in the field and lover bunny at home". When was the last breeder ad that actually stated the sire or dam were a PIA around the house? 

I am only suggesting that drive is drive and training is training. Good canine citizens are raised not born.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

jax said:


> Wondering what pointing lab stud dogs our there (GMPR/HRCH/MH,...) have the best off switch at home? Especially those that are dark yellow/fox red and tend to throw the darker yellow/fox red with the excellent temperment to their pups?


I know he is a young dog but you may want to take a look at "Scooter"..


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

What can anybody tell me about GMPR Scooter. Anyone have pups out of him. Anyone know how he is around the house...


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

At the risk of derailing this thread what is the difference between a yellow sire and and black sire that is yellow factored?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Socks said:


> At the risk of derailing this thread what is the difference between a yellow sire and and black sire that is yellow factored?


More yellow puppies with a yellow sire. ;-)


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

jax said:


> What can anybody tell me about GMPR Scooter. Anyone have pups out of him. Anyone know how he is around the house...


Again, contact his owner, Chris Smith, he's planning a repeat of the breeding that produced Scooter. Will know of Scooter pups, both upcoming and who has some, and talk to you about Scooter. Contact the people who handle/train Scooter, like Rusty Haglund, Mark Edwards, Bill Petrovish, who's been running him in AA stakes recently. Those are your best sources, the ones who've seen the dog in person.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jax said:


> Ok. I am looking for Rooster Smasher breedings that would be ready or due this summer if possible. Looking
> for a fox red/dark yellow female...what is out there.


 Contact Cresthill kennels. I saw they have a litter doing June. It is not my litter, therefore I am not advertising. Nor do I have any financial interest.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HNTFSH said:


> Perhaps my reply wasn't clear. It's not that I don't believe hard driving, biddable dogs can't be welcomed house fellows it's that I believe many 'new' pup owners buy into the myth it's actually an on/off switch genetically inherent. It's fostered by a host of breeder ad's stating: "firebreather in the field and lover bunny at home". When was the last breeder ad that actually stated the sire or dam were a PIA around the house?
> 
> I am only suggesting that drive is drive and training is training. Good canine citizens are raised not born.


You're right and the fact that they all need training. They do not become good citizens no matter what the breeding is if you just leave them alone. Children are not born perfect either unless you teach them. But you are right, people even expect their children to be born perfect and leave them run wild.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

4xGMPR HRCH Rooster Smasher, MH, QAA on left
Erik The Red, MH (Son of 2004 NAFC) on right
Gabby Dabby Do (12 week old daughter of 4xGMPR HRCH Arrowpoint Kenai Midnight Sun MH)
Stud dogs playing and babysitting puppies together. Can't get nicer males than this.



Rooster and Gabby's grandfather, Duke, owned by Mark Chinavare. Rooster waterfowl hunts as well as he points pheasants and grouse.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Those are your best sources, the ones who've seen the dog in person.



Now that's a novel idea! ;-)


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Any Rooster Smasher litters out there that will produce fox reds/dark yellows that will be ready to go early this summer?


----------



## hamie7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Check out Sauk River Kennels they have a rooster litter .


----------



## faberlabs (Apr 28, 2013)

Faber-labs.com has 3 males available. Or call Doug at 507-236-6447


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

faberlabs said:


> Faber-labs.com has 3 males available. Or call Doug at 507-236-6447



Their Dam for this litter looks a little light on the pedigree. What am I missing.


----------



## faberlabs (Apr 28, 2013)

*4X GMPR Rooster Smasher,MH/QAA puppies*







www.faber-labs.com 3 males available. Call Doug 507-236-6447


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Both the Wildrose sire and dam of the bitch are by British FTch (for whatever that is worth). I can see where owners of the dam could see this breeding as useful, but there is no genetic reference of point on the dam's side of the breeding.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Look for Hilltops Hayseed, Twist n Shout, Black Forest....they all have the on/off switch...and look up PaCo..... He knows


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions everyone. I am going to be getting a fox red/dark yellow female next spring(good timing for me and my family) from Cedar Point Labradors in Pierre, SD from a litter out of Rooster Smasher x (Kenai/Bella daughter). One of my brothers is also going to get a yellow male from them next spring out of Ridley x (GMPR Blackjack Tiger daughter). We are both excited about their upcoming breedings next spring. All health clearances have been done on the females and they should both be earning CPR titles this summer/fall along with starting their AKC hunt tests as well...


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Jax. Let please keep me updated on your brothers Ridley pup. I love to hear how his pups are doing.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I will keep you updated on his Ridley pup. I hope the next year goes by fast as we are both excited to get our pups!


----------



## Liv2Hnt (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks. To you original post, I'm not sure how much the on/off switch is genetic or conditioning and manners. I don't have enough of a sample set to offer a good opinion. Rid will run through a brick wall, but is asleep at my feet in the house. He lives in the house full time and has been raised as a pup to have manners around people, coming in and out of doors etc. So, there is a distinction to him between work and home.


----------



## Salmonbum (Sep 2, 2011)

You can sit my PL down and toss a NY strip steak on his right and an orange bumper to his left and he will go for the bumper every time. I have seen this dog risk his life for a retrieve and I know I will never have a dog that hunts as hard as this one.... But I also know I will never have a house dog as gentle as him either.


----------

